# HDD TO  SSD DRIVE



## coachejp (Nov 24, 2019)

Is it possible to  clone the HDD in Toshiba  laptop to an external SSD drive and then boot from the SSD and then run LR from the  SSD.?

THANKS FOR ANY HELP you can provide .


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 24, 2019)

I believe that Samsung offers software with their 8X0 series of internal hard drives to clone drives for installation that makes the job pretty seamless.  Is there anything in particular you are worried about, and are you putting the drive back into the same machine?  I know there are some system settings that need to be adjusted for SSD drives (a quick internet search will identify the critical ones), but those can be changes after cloning.

--Ken


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 26, 2019)

Your issue may, however, be booting from the external drive - that depends a lot on the laptop bios.

Perhaps more to the point - why?  If you are trying for better performance, being on a USB external won't do it, since the USB is going to be too slow even if the drive is fast.  If you are doing this to be portable -- well maybe.  

SSD's are cheap -- if you are after performance, replace the laptop drive with the SSD.


----------



## coachejp (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank You all for your input. The computer is five years old has every thing I need to use LR.  So I thought I could use an external SSD to bypass the  computers HDD, and extend the life of the computer. Possible ?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 26, 2019)

I guess it depends on how you think it is extending the life.  If you are out of space -- maybe, though moving things other than the OS there would be better.  If you are out of horsepower, I really doubt that hanging a fast SSD on a slow USB cable will help.  There's also a much higher likelihood of corruption like that (e.g. you accidentally unplug it while working).

Most computers of that vintage will have sata drives.  SSD's can be SATA also.  I would think you could swap the physical drive inside the computer for an SSD of the same form factor (but maybe more space) and end up with a much faster setup plus space, for only the cost of the drive (maybe plus someone to install).    I did that on an old Dell latitude, took all of 10 minutes for the hardware part.

If I did that, I would also re-install windows from scratch, as a sort of house cleaning.  But you can clone the internal drive to the external SSD and then swap them physically.

If thinking of doing that take that particular model and do some internet searches, it is doubtful you are the first, you might find either instructions, or issues, in doing it.

But again -- it depends on what problem you are trying to solve with the SSD.   You might want to describe the problem you have, rather than starting with the solution.   Though starting with the answer and seeking out questions made Alex Trebek wealthy, I guess.


----------

